# Accurist



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sorry if this is in the wrong forum bit. If anyone is interested in this watch, please pm me and you can have it. Its an accurist chrono with a red "fishscale" face and 3 dials (Chrono funcion, 24hr & 2nd hand) in black. Its in ok nick, and has been unworn and sat in cuboard for the last few years. It works ok and keeps really good time. The bezel is ok, but the top marker needs "filling" as the black has come away a bit. The serial number on the case back is MB452 CAL 6W50 SR927W. It comes without a strap, but im sure that its around somewhere, and if i can find it, it will come with. I hope that someone wants it as it will just sit in there and the wife will "tidy it away" never to be seen again!

shawn


----------



## edhughes1 (Jan 26, 2007)

If it is still available, yes please!

Sorry I can't PM yet as new member.

Regards

Ed


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> sorry if this is in the wrong forum bit. If anyone is interested in this watch, please pm me and you can have it. Its an accurist chrono with a red "fishscale" face and 3 dials (Chrono funcion, 24hr & 2nd hand) in black. Its in ok nick, and has been unworn and sat in cuboard for the last few years. It works ok and keeps really good time. The bezel is ok, but the top marker needs "filling" as the black has come away a bit. The serial number on the case back is MB452 CAL 6W50 SR927W. It comes without a strap, but im sure that its around somewhere, and if i can find it, it will come with. I hope that someone wants it as it will just sit in there and the wife will "tidy it away" never to be seen again!
> 
> shawn


Hi Shawn: I'm trying to find a way to PM you and this is the best I can do. Yes, I would gladly take the watch off your hands. Please e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send my home address and whatever funds you need for shippimg payment.

Thank you

Bruce


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> sorry if this is in the wrong forum bit. If anyone is interested in this watch, please pm me and you can have it. Its an accurist chrono with a red "fishscale" face and 3 dials (Chrono funcion, 24hr & 2nd hand) in black. Its in ok nick, and has been unworn and sat in cuboard for the last few years. It works ok and keeps really good time. The bezel is ok, but the top marker needs "filling" as the black has come away a bit. The serial number on the case back is MB452 CAL 6W50 SR927W. It comes without a strap, but im sure that its around somewhere, and if i can find it, it will come with. I hope that someone wants it as it will just sit in there and the wife will "tidy it away" never to be seen again!
> 
> shawn


Hi Shawn: I'm trying to find a way to PM you and this is the best I can do. Yes, I would gladly take the watch off your hands. Please e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send my home address and whatever funds you need for shippimg payment.

Thank you

Bruce


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

to pm click on his name above his avatar then click send message

(for general info you will not be able to send or receive pm's until you have 50 posts)


----------

